# I hope this is the final setup



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Compared to my Bosco the GS3 looks too small. May be it needs smaller grinders beside.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Lovely st up but I miss the Bosco...


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow. Very nice (unusual) coffee corner.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Lovely st up but I miss the Bosco...


me too. But the power consumption for privat was too much.


----------

